# Little beagle pron (vid)



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just was experimenting with my phone as I didn't have my gun. It's short and I'll try for something better, just wanted to see if I could do it.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Nice quickie huh? The sound got one of my beagles attention and now she's staring at the monitor!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yeah, the phone battery was just about dead too. I know there are a few people here that used to have dogs, some that never have and I thought if I could get it to work, I'd share some of the music with them 

My youngest was really freaked out by the noise (he's the last one with the deep loud bark)


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I cant view the video with my phone, guess I'll have to wait untill tomorrow to get my fix.


----------

